# Mr. and Mrs. Caw proudly present...



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

*...their son, Morpheus!*

There have been peepings coming from their nest, then, 2 days ago I saw the new arrival as he prepared to follow his father on an inaugural flight.
Here's the Caw family! Left to right, mummy Trinity, daddy Fiver and baby Morpheus.









Yesterday, Fiver brought his son over to show him the soft-spot human who makes food appear. This is how it went...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what is a caw? is it one of those seabirds?


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

spirit wings said:


> what is a caw? is it one of those seabirds?


They're herring gulls, and we called them Mr. and Mrs. Caw after the sound they make. When we started mimicking them, they looked interested, so we now use that name so they know the next morsel of food is intended for them! They're so clever they can even figure out the feeding rota: after I've called 'Kitty!', 'Katie!', 'Caws!', a couple of times, they start showing signs of excitement as soon as Katie Cat picks up her food!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HOW FUN, Teresa!!

Please give the Caws and Morpheus "GREETING COOs" from my gang and HELLOs from me!

Love and Hugs

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Nice photo sequence - thanks for sharing!


----------

